# Tiko is corny



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

i just love their filthy beaks!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

lol that is hilarious..how cute


----------



## MnA (Aug 26, 2007)

He lovessss his corn.
Have to start getting my tiels to try veggies and other foods.


----------



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

As I've mentioned in my introductory post, I have just started ineracting with him. Yesterday was the first day with veggies, and he tries everything I give him. I only have to hold it near him for a minute or so and he gets interested!


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

So messy you just have to love him!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Great pictures.....Thanks for sharing.
i wish mine would eat corn like that....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ha-ha, that's adorable. Tilly goes absolutely CRAZY for corn! obviously your 'tiel does too.


----------



## tiki<3polly (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so surprised that he actually ate it. :hmm:
More pictures tomorrow with whatever kind of snack I find him


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Cute pics.... keep them coming


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Such a messy eater. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Great shots! Looks nummy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  I want some


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwww look how much he loved it


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Cute little guy... sure loves his veggies!!


----------

